# IXS Carve Evo+ vs Trigger differences?



## RRauzer (Jul 24, 2019)

Has anyone had experience with both the IXS Carve and Trigger kneepads? I'm trying to decide btwn the two and am interested in knowing the pedaling/comfort and protection differences. On the surface the Trigger has that hard slide surface but different formed x-matter so does that mean both greater protection and pedaling/comfort vs the carves? Seems like a win-win if so.

I'm looking for something I can pedal around on/up more rowdy trails and use for baby bike park/shuttle trails (that means blues with rocks and easy blacks (I barely jump currently)). Frankly, I'm no young gun and body doesn't bounce back from injuries like it use to.

There was one solid Trigger review on Pinkbike but wondering if they are overkill for me.


----------



## skinnybex (Aug 5, 2015)

I've owned both and I much prefer the Triggers due to the added hard protection pieces as well as the side fabric is more durable. The feel exactly the same when pedaling as the Carve Evo+ since they've been made Left and right specific for fit.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

skinnybex said:


> I've owned both and I much prefer the Triggers due to the added hard protection pieces as well as the side fabric is more durable. The feel exactly the same when pedaling as the Carve Evo+ since they've been made Left and right specific for fit.


Hey Bex, I'm looking for new pads as well for trail riding etc. I have some Paragons that don't cut it. Took a hit and got a minor knee bruise and another hit had them slide down (in dirt) and got a pretty damn bad abrasion above my knee.

I don't live in the desert and rarely ride Park. I've seen guys say lots of nice stuff about the IXS Flow's and the XMatter ranked decently high on Enduro-Mags actual testing/measuring impact. Would you go with Trigger still for good trail pad? I don't want something just baking my knees but its hard to tell how hot these things really are.

I was considering the Kali Strikes but I've seen guys say they don't do a lot protection wise - Dianese material (similar/same as Kali) ranked pretty poorly in protection testing...but breathed amazing. Stuff aint cheap, hoping to get something.


----------



## RRauzer (Jul 24, 2019)

Updating if anyone goes searching for the Triggers and opinions. I have about 10 rides using the Triggers. No crashes, so just my thoughts on their comfort. Comparing them to G-Form Elite pads which they replaced. 

Pedaling - Have used them for approx 1300 to 2300 ft outings. The first couple of minutes I feel them on moreso than the G-Forms but after that I stop noticing them.

Heat - I'd say about 10% warmer than the G-Forms. Doesn't bother me at all - but I run cold and also haven't used them on a blistering day.

Again, haven't tumbled, but if I lost these now I'd straight away buy again.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I recently bought a pair of Triggers, then a pair of Flows. I'm coming off using most recently 7iDP Sam Hills, which I abandoned because they kept chafing around the sides of my knees.

I've done 1 ride with each the Triggers and Flows. The Trigger is a burly pad, with great coverage of upper shin and the sides of your knees. The straps feel like they will keep the pad from being pulled down in a crash (smacking the top with my hand and it refuses to budge). They are pretty high volume but do still manage to fit under my Fox Flexair pants. The fabric feels very nice against my skin. However, they feel very warm (even warmer than Sam Hills, which are above average in heat), and the upper elastic strap's pressure on my hamstring doesn't feel right to me pedaling. I started my climb with both straps very loose, and midway up I just pushed the pads down.

The Flows have a lot less coverage, are lower profile but still have the same quality feeling materials. They are a bit snugger than the Triggers, as they have to rely on 1 less strap to keep them secure. The upside is they pedaled much better. Once I put them on, I was able to snug up the lower strap and leave them alone for the entire ride. They are moderately warm (due to the thin neoprene that makes up most of the body) but less than the Trigger or Sam Hill. My only discomfort came from the lower silicon band pulling on my leg hairs at the center of my shin.

I'm keeping both pairs (don't have much choice since I've ridden in both now), but will use them differently. Both pads feel like much higher quality construction than any pad I've used (TLD, POC, G-Form, Race Face, Leatt, 7iDP). My go-to will be the Flows, as they are cooler and pedal better. I'll reserve the Triggers for gnarlier rides where I'm really pushing my limits. I'm headed up to Downieville this weekend, but still haven't decided what I'll wear. The Trigger would be the smarter choice due to high speeds and more rocks, but I'll probably be wearing pants due to fall temps so the lower profile and lack of need to tweak straps makes the Flow appealing.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I ended up buying two sets of pads and trying them out: 7iDP Sam Hill's and ION K-Traze Zip.

The K-Traze were really uncomfortable. I had such high hopes for these. The neoprene material is fairly warm for a light protection pad too. The padding was def lacking as well. It was less protective on a straight knee drop than my old paragons. The impact material inside is super thin and there is a thin hard shield over the top of it as well. Regardless, they were just a really bad fit/feel for me. Flows sound cool, tho I'm wary of any pad that doesn't have a strap at the top or some significant sleeve after taking an OTB and a pad sliding down.

The Sam Hill pads are freaky comfy tho and stick well. If its real cold out, it takes a few minutes for the material to warm up and then they are great. You can get them easily on-off like the Paragons via just rolling the sleeve over the pad real quick and sliding them on/off. The protection is pretty extensive and worth the little extra heat (which so far has been fine for pedal rides). I really like how the protection covers the shin a bit. A friend of a friend is off the bike from a bad pedal strike in that exact spot. Side padding is nice as well for wash out style laydowns. I had a bad bruise from a slide out crash that took forever to heal even with my paragons on. These will help with that for sure. The ultralight sock material seems real light and airy. So far so good.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the difference in upper shin coverage between the trigger and carve evo? According to IXS' site they say the measurement from knee down to ankle is the same length but the tripper appears to be longer? I don't care about the plastic difference, but I will go with the trigger if it extends lower.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Jumping on this thread to ask the difference between Carve vs Flow? I'm mostly an XC rider (due to geographical location) but travel quite a bit to more burlier trails. Basically looking for the best "all around" pad that is "comfortable enough" to pedal all day in but can still offer decent protection. Looking to replace my 3 year old Fox pads that do nothing but slide down. 

Thank you.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I just picked up the Carve Evo + pads. They are absolutely incredible for all day use. Super comfortable but the knee has significant protection to handle anything from XC to medium duty enduro riding. Super rocky stuff or big bike park jump lines might overwhelm the pads. 

I bought these because my last pair just did not stay up no matter what I did. I measured and bought the correct size but the sleeve design might not work with my legs. The worst part is they weren't really adjustable. I looked at a tone of pads with wrap around straps. Most were way to beefy. I picked up the Scott Grenade Hybrids and they were not pedal friendly and generally uncomfortable. 

I used them today and could not be happier. I pulled my pad up once today and that was when I put them on. After ten miles of pretty much non stop pedaling the Carve EVO + did not move at all. I totally forgot they were there. My old pads were always on my mind since I had to pull them up 20 times. When I crashed they would fall down. These aren't going to move. I know it. The straps are super secure and allow more of a custom fit if the sleeve isn't perfect. The pad is still very sleeve like its just has the bonus straps to guarantee no movement. The actual pad material is nice and soft on a 50 degree day. Another big bonus is a decent about of shin protection. Obviously long term use, heat, or crashing is not something I can speak about yet. I would think the downside of these would be heat. The backs are pretty open and breathable but the fronts are not at all.


----------



## BogdanOltean (Feb 18, 2021)

Regarding the Trigger/Carve/Flow pads, I got a pair of Flows Evo+ and Triggers, both in XL.

Flows: Had the previous model, and I loved it. They were my go to knee pads for light trail/enduro runs. Very comfy, could pedal all day in them, only rarely sliding them down on very hot days (25+ Celsius). They never slid, had a few crashes on them, nothing gnarly tho, so I can't really vouch for them how much they will take, but they definitely saved my knees at least from nasty rashes. Always machined washed them, and they still hold on after 4 seasons.
The new Flows, Evo+, seem very much the same as the previous model. They feel slightly tight at the top, but so was the previous model, and after a few runs they gave way, but not too much. I recommend the Flows only for light trail riding, wouldn't ride them in rocky terrain.

Triggers: the coverage is similar to the Troy Lee Raid's and they mold pretty nice around the leg. They are definitely in the same category, enduro / light downhill / bike park.
Build quality is top notch.
Haven't ridden them yet, but I think that I'll return them and here's why: unfortunately, they are a bit large for me at the top opening and seem to move around a bit (size XL, I measure about 45 cm above the knee, sorry about the metric size). Tightening the top strap too much makes things worse as it applies pressure on my hamstrings and doesn't feel very good. Walked around a bit in them, and backpaddled on the bike a little, and they do seem to chafe on the sides a bit, which doesn't feel very great, as it ends up pulling my hairs. I considered going down a size, but I think that the lower side will be to tight for my calves. I would not pedal with these, as they seem to be pretty hot only wearing them inside the house at 22-23 degrees Celsius.

I was also looking at the Carve Evo + and Carve Race and considered getting a pair of those, as they seem to look more like the Flows at the top end and hope they will fit better than the Trigger.

Later Edit:

Returned the Triggers and got a pair of Carve Race same size XL, and they are way comfier and they feel really smooth. The top sleeve it's a bit longer than the normal triggers and they stay better in place. Gonna ride them soon and will come back with more feedback. So far, they feel really good.


----------

